# Fur.



## Kute Kitten (May 13, 2009)

Peanut got a new Mini-Rex rabbit tonight. She named her Fur. She has rusty  colored hair.DF. got Fur from the same man that gave us Sandy and Frosty. Pics. coming tomorrow!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 14, 2009)

This is Fur. She is still wild this morning. Sandy doesn't like her. We have Fur in a crate. They can see each other.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

I had no problem with her this morning. She was nice and calm. 

Maybe it was the two goofy kids out there bugging her.


----------



## m.holloway (May 14, 2009)

Pretty rabbit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

Cute bunny!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.

She's happy with her and both girls were out there playing with them this morning. I'm hoping after it dries out a bit to work on the chick run and if Peanut would like we'll bring Fur up and let her run around in the run while we work.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

doggoned im gone for almost 2 days an miss peanut gets a new rabbit.an she is a very cute rabbit to boot.is it a lil doe.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

You shouldn't be gone so long. Lots of things happen in short amounts of time.

Yes, it's a doe.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 14, 2009)

Awww... Beautiful!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 14, 2009)

Fur is now out of the crate and into the pen. I put Sandy into the crate, because she was trying to fight with Fur.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

i hope sandy gets used to fur soon.an that they can be penned togather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure it's going to take time and patience. I have a couple ideas to try but, will do one at a time.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 15, 2009)

Peanut and I were in the rabbit pen tonight and we had Sandy and Fur right next to each other. They got along just fine.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 15, 2009)

good hopefully they are getting used to eachother a bit.glad yall can hold them.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 15, 2009)

Fur is easy to keep in our arms. Sandy is the one that is hyper.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 15, 2009)

well she likes to move around.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Fur is easy to keep in our arms. Sandy is the one that is hyper.


I believe you have called Sandy EVIL.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 16, 2009)

Yes, I have. I will let Sandy out of the crate today. I'll see how they react to each other now that Sandy and Fur know what will happen if they don't get along.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 16, 2009)

well how did things go with the rabbits today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 16, 2009)

Kute Kitten let them together this afternoon and we have left them together.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

thats good news maybe they wont fight to bad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 17, 2009)

They seemed to be fine this morning. Not totally settled in yet, of course but, doing well together.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

thats real good.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 17, 2009)

Dad found a chunk of fur this morning in the rabbit run. We think it's Sandy's fur.
Fur must be like Sandy was now.


----------

